# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  κοπωση απο τα φαρμακα!!

## kosto30

Καλησπερα χωρις να εχω κανει κανενα επισοδιο μανιας η καταθλιψης η γιατρος μου διεγνωσε ελαφρια διπολικη διαταραχη συναισθηmατικου τυπου.ειχα φοβερο αγχος και μου ειπε οτι ειναι απο εκει .παιρνω λοιπον ενα κοκταιηλ με abilify seroquel depakine zyprexa χαμηλες ποσοτητες βεβαια σχετικα αλλα εχω πολυ κοπωση αυτη ξερει καποιος ομοιοπαθης αν θα φυγει στη πορεια??ευχαριστω

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλε μου,εχουμε μιλησει κ αλλες φορες,πιστευω απο προσωπικη πειρα οτι καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος κ εμφανιζει αλλες παρενεργειες στο φαρμακο οπωσδηποτε,εγω για παραδειγμα παλια επαιρνα ντεπρεβιξ κ ημουν διαρκως λιωμα κ οταν το αλλαξα κ παιρνω λαντοζε παρατηρω οτι δεν νιωθω καθολου κοπωση κ ουτε καποιο αλλη εμφανη παρενεργεια επομενως εξακολουθω με λαντοζε,Παρατηρησε το κ ετσι κ δεν φυγει η κοπωση με τον καιρο (επειδη εμενα δεν μου εφευγε με το ντεπρεβιξ κ πηρα λαντοζε) συμβουλεψου τον γιατρο για αντικατασταση φαρμακου

----------


## kosto30

να σαι καλα αυτο κανω προς το παρον!αλλα επειδη παιρνω κι αλλα πρεπει να βρουμε αυτο που μου προκαλει κοπωση 


θα μιλησω με το γιατρο αν και σαββατο θα τον ψαξω

----------


## μυσπ

> να σαι καλα αυτο κανω προς το παρον!αλλα επειδη παιρνω κι αλλα πρεπει να βρουμε αυτο που μου προκαλει κοπωση 
> 
> 
> θα μιλησω με το γιατρο αν και σαββατο θα τον ψαξω


Καλησπερα κ καλη δυναμη,γενικα δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα ισως δεν κανει να παιρνεις παραλληλα τοσα φαρμακα,συμβουλεψου τον γιατρο κ παρατηρησε πως θα παει με την κοπωση

----------


## kosto30

Νομιζω με την κοπωση παει καλυτερα το αγχος δεν βλεπω να βελτιωνεται ρε γαμωτο.....

----------


## μυσπ

> Νομιζω με την κοπωση παει καλυτερα το αγχος δεν βλεπω να βελτιωνεται ρε γαμωτο.....


Κ εγω ειχα αγχος κ καταθλιψη παραλληλα ο γιατρος μου εδωσε ζαναξ για λιγες μερες κ το αγχος περασε απο τοτε παλευω με την καταθλιψη κ πηγαινω πολυ καλυτερα

----------

